# توصيل مشاوير خاصه بالمنطقه الشرقيه والبحرين



## ابوخالد (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
يوجد سياره جديده لتوصيل المشاوير الخاصه بالمنطقه الشرقيه والبحرين​ 
وبأسعار مناسبه​


----------

